
A small study shows crunch time makes developers less effective - itamarst
https://blog.gitalytics.com/gitalytics-and-crunch-time/
======
arcaster
I think anyone who's gone through and completed an intensive collegiate CS
program can strongly attest to this.

I can also relate this research to quality / seemingly-well-meaning managers
I've had over the past few years. Managers who seem in control never pass off
the stress of deadlines or crunch to engineers - longer time thinking about
things regardless of difficulty result in better code and fewer potential
land-mines down the road (even in startups). As soon as you deviate from that
or start putting the pressure on engineers to crunch for a deadline you're
asking for high-turnover and bad code that WILL cause issues down the line
(many engineers also see this as a direct attack on their ability to uphold
their quality of work).

------
itamarst
I've been harping on this with evidence from other industries gathered by Evan
Robinson
([http://www.igda.org/?page=crunchsixlessons](http://www.igda.org/?page=crunchsixlessons)),
but nice to see direct post-facto evidence from software teams.

Some more reasons why longer hours make you less effective:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/02/11/working-long-
hours/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/02/11/working-long-hours/)

